# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Adding second TV aerial to supplement UHF reception

## Arron

Hi. We have a house in north west Sydney. The digital TV reception is generally good except for two channels - 7 and 10 (both on UHF spectrum). I've just replaced the vhf/uhf antennae on the roof, and thats cleaned it up a bit but these two channels will still break up from time to time. I have noticed that some of our neighbours have two aerials, a vhf/uhf combination (pointing east, towards Artarmon) and a separate uhf antennae (pointing roughly south). I'm guessing that they have fitted the second aerial to pick up these two channels - though its a big assumption. I happen to have a brand new uhf aerial with no other use for it, so was thinking about fitting it as well, a metre or so above the vhf/uhf combination aerial. There is no masthead amplifier. My options for rewiring, fitting a masthead amplifier or raising the antennae are limited, and I would like to do something with the unused antennae rather then throw it out. 
My question is, is this possible and how do I wire the two up. Is there a special fitting I should buy, or are they just wired up in series or parallel or something ?? 
cheers 
Arron

----------


## chrisp

> My question is, is this possible and how do I wire the two up. Is there a special fitting I should buy, or are they just wired up in series or parallel or something ??

  It sure is possible.  I have a similar set up at my place.  What you will need is a diplexer to combine the outputs of the two antennas into one feed. 
Have a look here to see what a diplexer looks like RPG - Product Search

----------


## Tomo

No, you will need an Amplifier to combine and amplifiy the signals. Stick to Kingray amps and you will be heading along the right track. 
The UHF pointing south is picking up Wollongong UHF transmissions. 
You use a diplexer if no amplification is required. 
Care to give a better indication on your suburb and I will be able to message you more specific advice.

----------


## Arron

The suburb is Carlingford, very near North Rocks Road. Are you sure I need to amplify the signals - this should be a good signal area, shouldnt it?
Thanks
Aoon

----------


## Tomo

Arron, 
I doubt you would need to amplify any signal coming from Artarmon, but Wollongong would definately need amplification. 
Kingray have a amplifier MHU34F which would do the job nicely. 
I also doubt you are receiving 7 and 10 via UHF.  If you are your antenna is not directed to Artarmon.

----------

